# Cubetcha 2012



## Rubiks560 (Aug 31, 2012)

Cubetcha 2012 will be held on October 6th, 2012.

Be there or be circle.

Events:

• 2x2 (3 rounds)
• 3x3 (3 rounds)
• 4x4
• 5x5
• 6x6
• 3x3 OH
• 3x3 BLD
• Square 1

Addition information can be found here: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha2012/


----------



## JackJ (Aug 31, 2012)

Probably won't be there as I'll be in Chicago the previous weekend for the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 31, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Probably won't be there as I'll be in Chicago the previous weekend for the Ryder Cup.



Jack, you better be joking.



Spoiler



or I'll go cry in a corner :/


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice, it's early October. Will be there for sure! AND THERE'S 6x6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't make it during school. Have fun!


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 31, 2012)

I should be there


----------



## Mikel (Sep 1, 2012)

I can help judge or scramble during 6x6. I don't think I'll improve enough to make the hard cut-off during the upcoming month.


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 2, 2012)

No 7x7. :'(


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 2, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> No 7x7. :'(



Finally someone who knows what a good event is  

Not sure if I'm going yet.


----------



## MKLEIN (Sep 15, 2012)

What would the cut off time be to have a 7x7 event, just as a hypothetical?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 15, 2012)

No one has 7x7....


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Finally someone who knows what a good event is
> 
> Not sure if I'm going yet.



a GOOD event!?!?!? an AMAZING event! (until they add 8x8) D


----------



## Mikel (Sep 15, 2012)

MKLEIN said:


> What would the cut off time be to have a 7x7 event, just as a hypothetical?



Dixon Open 2012 had a 7:30 combined limit

US Nationals 2012 had a 7:00 combined limit and a 10:00 hard cut-off

Just a few.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Sep 25, 2012)

i am flippin coming!!! #firsttimer


----------



## adam1119 (Sep 30, 2012)

SO, I am considering doing 4x4. What would the limits be? Combined and Hard.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2012)

adam1119 said:


> SO, I am considering doing 4x4. What would the limits be? Combined and Hard.



1:30 combined limit, 2:30 hard limit.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1:30 combined limit, 2:30 hard limit.



Does this mean your average cannot be above 1:30 and you cant have a solve over 2:30?


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 30, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Does this mean your average cannot be above 1:30 and you cant have a solve over 2:30?



You have 2 solves to get under 1:30 - if you do not, you will not finish your average (you will only have a best single in the WCA database)
If you reach 2:30 and you are still solving, you will be stopped and will be given a DNF for that solve.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 30, 2012)

So you could get 
2:29 
1:29 
2:29
2:29 
2:29 
?


----------



## Jakube (Sep 30, 2012)

Correct


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a GOOD Shenshou V3 I could borrow?


----------



## blokpoi (Oct 4, 2012)

ill show up to watch but probably not compete (if that is allowed) because ive only been cubing for like 4-5 days and only average about 1 minute 50 seconds when solving.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 4, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> ill show up to watch but probably not compete (if that is allowed) because ive only been cubing for like 4-5 days and only average about 1 minute 50 seconds when solving.



That is definitely okay. You're going to have a blast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> ill show up to watch but probably not compete (if that is allowed) because ive only been cubing for like 4-5 days and only average about 1 minute 50 seconds when solving.



even if you're slow, you should still compete. a few people who take almost 10 minutes to solve a 3x3 have competed before.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 4, 2012)

What he said ^ my grampa might even compete and he just learned how to solve last night.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 4, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> ill show up to watch but probably not compete (if that is allowed) because ive only been cubing for like 4-5 days and only average about 1 minute 50 seconds when solving.



I"m bringing several people from our Rubik's Cube Club and one of them averages around 2 minutes and is competing. You would have some competition!


----------



## blokpoi (Oct 4, 2012)

alright haha thanks for the confidence guys, i will definitely compete.


edit: can i get a schedule of the events in a row?(like 3x3 first then 3x3 bld 3x3 oh etc...or will multiple events be held at once?) because i want to see some events and im not sure if i can stay for the whole thing. thanks

also i see registration is closed..  is there any way i can still sign up or is that only how i could sign up?


----------



## adam1119 (Oct 5, 2012)

I soo excited. Woo! Yay, but I'm pretty bad. If you had to guess what would be the time you need to get to get to 3x3 round 2?


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2012)

adam1119 said:


> I soo excited. Woo! Yay, but I'm pretty bad. If you had to guess what would be the time you need to get to get to 3x3 round 2?



-∞<x<∞

But in reality probably sub-30


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Carl here. Hey...I was wondering if anybody could drop me off at the U of M after competition is all over. I got a ride in the morning, but it would be cool if I could get one back. Anybody?

Also, i'm looking to buy:

3x3x7
Gear Cube
SSV3
SS5x5

ect ect.
Will trade for cash


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> alright haha thanks for the confidence guys, i will definitely compete.
> 
> 
> edit: can i get a schedule of the events in a row?(like 3x3 first then 3x3 bld 3x3 oh etc...or will multiple events be held at once?) because i want to see some events and im not sure if i can stay for the whole thing. thanks
> ...



Schedule of events is on the website:
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha2012/schedule.php

You should email the organizers telling them you want to compete, but didn't sign up. I think they will still allow you to do 3x3 if you pay at the door.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 7, 2012)

DYK....

...No WR again?
...Ive had 4 comps where i was one solve away from WR?
...I finally beat my official 1.78 with a 1.16?
...Im gonnq push you?
...Im writing on your wall!!
...I some how pulled a 46 4x4 average?
...I lied to Waris about getting a 7 single and then my next solve was 7?
...This is thw first Cubetcha that I truely ran?
...I was the only one to get a BLD success?
...being dumb is a disorder?
...Almost nobody at the comp wanted me to get WR?
...Waris did a super swag OH solve?
...Julia hugged Albert when he got an award and he screanes "OH MY GOD!!!!" and tried to run away?
...People still think she is my GF?
...Waris' grandma is dead?
...and everyone laughed?
...Waris hates John?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 7, 2012)

Did Albert wear the hat I gave him?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did Albert wear the hat I gave him?



No hat was in sight.

btw, some left.over cubes at the comp:

Siemese cube
rubiks brand
crappy white zhanchi


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Did Albert wear the hat I gave him?



I didn't see him with a hat on at all


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...No WR again?



what were your averages?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you know, that this... "(-2,0)/(6,3)/(6,-3)/(0,-3)/(2,-1)/(6,-5)" was the first scramble for square-1?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> No hat was in sight.





jokerman5656 said:


> I didn't see him with a hat on at all



I am very disappointed. ):<


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> what were your averages?



First round, no clue. 2nd was 2.26, 3rd was 3.00


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 7, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Did you know, that this... "(-2,0)/(6,3)/(6,-3)/(0,-3)/(2,-1)/(6,-5)" was the first scramble for square-1?



Even I got a 34 on it. That says a lot...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> Even I got a 34 on it. That says a lot...



i got 13.03


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 7, 2012)

DYK...

...Chris has change for people like me?
....Seth paid for 5 of my registration cost?
...I failed at sub 10 average again?
....It made me wanna throw up?
.....Not really?
...People think it's funny to laugh about my grandma dying?
...I'm gonna push you?
...Write on the wall means threat?
...Apparently I need to do my job?
...I can't read?
...We went from 15 minutes behind schedule to 30 minutes ahead?
....It was thanks to me? 
...I got an 8.41 average of 5 while practicing and then got an official 11.12 average?
...I solve me cubes?
...I swagged a OH solve?
...I didn't have to see John's Cardinal shirts?
...If the trophies were made of plastic I was gonna eat them?
....They were but I didn't? 
...The Certificates say "2112" rather than "2012"?
...Chris' brother was harassing me with rulers?
...Mistakes were made at the Pepper Palace?
....It made my leg feel like it was spaghetti?
.....Slater (Tall5001) doesn't know what to do with his mouth?
...You need to get your life together?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bull crap! it was thanks to 6x6 that we got ahead


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2012)

It was a fun competition. My best accomplishment was a 16.98 3x3 average in Round two, and my biggest failure was (DNF)x3 in 3BLD. Thanks to Bryan, Albert, and all of the Olson's for making the competition a success.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 7, 2012)

DYK

-Waris needs to get his life together
-Joe couldnt comprehend how big MOA was
-neckties cost $200 at MOA
-Ikea has the best food ever
-Pepper Palace was a bad idea
-Death by salsa made me sweat
-i didnt know what to do with my mouth
-seth's jamba juice saved my life
-We spent 30 min in Games by James
-and 1 hour in a Frisbee/juggling store
-a cotton frisbee was the best $10 i have ever spent 
-they can also be worn as kippah
-Karen (my gps) needs to just stop telling me what to do
-Im going to push you!
-I actually made all 3 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3 even though i sucked today
-i got a 2.6x 2x2 single!!
-I didnt fail at 4x4 like i always do
-The Certificates say "2112" rather than "2012"?
-in the second round of 2x2 i got 4 +2's in a row....
-and yet still made finals
-nobody saw the cross on yellow first round heat 2
-Joe McNutt got a hair cut
-Carl knows everything there is to know about Minneapolis 
-He also didnt know i was tall5001 till 2 hours after the competiton ended
-Albert is afraid of hugs...
-and girls
-julia is awesome
-Bryan Logan hasnt improved on anything in the past 4 years 
-his best 2x2 average was his first competition round 1
-GET IT IN....
-oh wait that doesnt make sense
-Waris wants to get a sub 10 average in comp before it comes uncool
-but he cant
-just say nice words 
-please and thank you
-"these guys suck at scrambling...please"
-Walker's square 1 solves need full commentary
-oh i think its messed up
-wait i think he knows what he is doing
-Chris threw his keys into the heater
-and almost sub 30ed getting them out.

ok im done for know but i have no doubt joe walker or i will come up with more for later.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Bull crap! it was thanks to 6x6 that we got ahead



No. It was thanks to my impeccable 2x2 skills that got us ahead.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2012)

cyoubx said:


> No. It was thanks to my impeccable 2x2 skills that got us ahead.



Nah, it was me scrambling sq1 for 6 people and not having more than one sitting there unsolved at a time. You guys really need to get faster at sq1.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Nah, it was me scrambling sq1 for 6 people and not having more than one sitting there unsolved at a time. You guys really need to get faster at sq1.



Hey, I made the cut-off. That's fast enough right?


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 7, 2012)

can someone please explain "I'm gonna push you" that everyone is including in their DYK


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> can someone please explain "I'm gonna push you" that everyone is including in their DYK



It's a "threat" that Warris used early in the day and it went from there. Then he thesaurused (?) the word threat and it came up with "I'm gonna write on your wall." Very interesting day I must say.





Mikel said:


> Hey, I made the cut-off. That's fast enough right?


I think everyone made the cutoff because of the first scramble


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...No WR again?
> ...Ive had 4 comps where i was one solve away from WR?



I just checked on my WCA profile, I have also had 4 comps where if the worst solve was 1.9 it would be WR.  At least you've improved in the last year...


----------



## blokpoi (Oct 7, 2012)

i missed it because i slept in LOL (was up really late the night before so ) i will just have to wait until next year.. will give me time to improve my speed though!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 7, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> I think everyone made the cutoff because of the first scramble



I only got a 58.xx on it! 

Wow I need to get better at Squ-1.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 7, 2012)

The "I'm gonna push you" later evolved into "I'm gonna push you... into a car"


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish i could have gone but somthing happened and i couldnt go


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 8, 2012)

King Koopa said:


> The "I'm gonna push you" later evolved into "I'm gonna push you... into a car"



well also wasnt it Jacob Chenitz that said im gonna push you as he pushed you.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally have had time for this.

DYK

- "GET IT IN"
..... "Owait...that doesn't make sense"
- Karen really needs to shut up
- Topher failed getting the WR 2x2 Average on the last solve again 
..... for the 6th time
- Topher also got his keys stick in the heater
..... was dissapointed that he didn't sub-30 getting them out
- We went from 15 minutes behind schedule
..... to 30 minutes ahaid of schedule
- I was very sorry to hear about Waris' Grandma
- Apparently a Square-1 scramble can have cube shape already done for you
..... and a 58.xx average is good enough to podium
- Bryan Logan's full solve commentaries are the best
..... "I think he knows what he is doing"
- Albert is allergic to hugs
..... and girls
- Going to IKEA was a great idea
..... Pepper Palace on the other hand was not
- All in all, Cubetcha 2112" was pretty awesome


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 8, 2012)

DYK: It's 2112. I'm not going to let him live that one down.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 8, 2012)

musicninja17 said:


> DYK: It's 2112. I'm not going to let him live that one down.



He organized an entire competition, so he probably deserves a break. I messed up the certificates last time. There's been typos on stuff at Nats that we all stared at and didn't catch.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 8, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> well also wasnt it Jacob Chenitz that said im gonna push you as he pushed you.



I don't remember him pushing me?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan said:


> He organized an entire competition, so he probably deserves a break. I messed up the certificates last time. There's been typos on stuff at Nats that we all stared at and didn't catch.




Normally I would give people a break for typos ........ but it is Christopher!


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey i just uploaded all my best solves on youtube check it out. some of you are probably in the background

[video=youtube_share;1Uf1fg-yJ2Y]http://youtu.be/1Uf1fg-yJ2Y[/video]


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 11, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Finally someone who knows what a good event is
> 
> Not sure if I'm going yet.



That's so true 7x7 is awesome.


----------

